
How to Make Lunr.js and Jekyll Work Together (with Gotchas) - RayHightower
http://rayhightower.com/blog/2016/01/04/how-to-make-lunrjs-jekyll-work-together/
======
RayHightower
lunr.js delivers fast search results because the entire search process happens
in the browser. There is no network delay because the network never gets
touched during the search. If you run a Jekyll-based blog, this post will tell
you how to make lunr.js work for you. Gotchas (and solutions) are shared
within.

